# What kind of small pets don't get sick often?



## S.Universe (Nov 27, 2017)

I would like to get another type of small pet in a year or so, what kind wouldn't get sick often? I've heard that rats and ferrets can get sick a lot. I have a double critter nation so maybe that could be suitable for something?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Zebra finches have been the most stoic creature i've ever had.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Gerbils.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> Gerbils.


I second this, although I don't know how happy they'd be in a Critter Nation as they really prefer deep substrate for digging.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> I second this, although I don't know how happy they'd be in a Critter Nation as they really prefer deep substrate for *dogging*.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MilleD said:


>


:Bag


----------

